# Fright Pigs??



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I have an idea about a thread I'd like to throw out--

We all have nice customs, but what about the Dogs in your collection? :drunk: 
Do you guys have any abhorations or projects that just didn't quite turn out right? Projects that were badly done or first-time tries. Stuff you just don't know what to do with or maybe it holds some sentimental value (an old ex-racer, perhaps?). I have some eye-sores you guys could critique and tear apart.
If it's cheesey , that would be the point of posting a pic. A "Fright pigs" thread-so to speak.
If a new custom doesn't turn out right, we could still show it without too much embarrassment--just a little ribbing.  
I don't mean this to be a crucifixion thread- I'm just saying we could poke a little fun at our junk and have more slot-pics to look at.

just a thought...

Cheers..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Finally, something I can post some pictures on. Think TooMuch, Turbo TurnOn, a little heat, thick bubbly paint, and Sharpies...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Sure thing....*

Use to, sold them all on ebay as one of kind collector's stuff and made a killing. Couldn't believe it myself. :devil: 


Great idea Boss. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

AfxToo said:



> Finally, something I can post some pictures on. Think TooMuch, Turbo TurnOn, a little heat, thick bubbly paint, and Sharpies...


I know exactly what you're talking about!  

Bring em' on!

Cheers..


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

yeah...good idea!..hmm...now where did i put those...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sure, why not... i will have to find them. i am sure i have some eye sore customs. 

Wes


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Heck, How about posting pics of the "new" Life-Like Monte Carlos or the older Camaros??? Talk about scary pieces of crap...............

Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

LOL...Bob, I still need one of those LL Camaro bodies........those aren't to bad...are they? :jest: 


To be honest......I have yet to have a project that didn't turn out as I imagined...or beter. I'm not trying to sound like a pompus asshole by saying that.....it's just that I take great pride in my work......and if the project doesn't look right.....then I work on it till it DOES lok right. I'm kind of a perfectionist when it comes to my customs........ just ask my wife......I sometimes cuss to no end when something goes wrong on a project.... :lol:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's a try: TooLittle and Turbo TurnOff


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

*Butt Uglies*

I think Boss had a damn funny idea there(hope yer feelin better Boss)

I dont know what order the pics will come up but one is a TJ Falcon I built around 1970 and it was an original car with my first track I got in '64.
Another is an anglewinder (black Chevelle) scratch built from a tyco pro built about 1978.
The white roofless late model was built in '85 as a g+ but is now a 440 x2.
The blue and yelo LL Tbird was done(in) a couple years ago.
The JL Challenger is also a couple years old and is mounted on a 440x2. Its ugly but fast. Complete with racers tape numbers.

Hope y'all get some laffs!-Circle Track DAC

My digital camera is the size of a small pocket calculator so I had to take these pics thru a big magnifyin glass on my round flourescent light. The pics match the cars!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice work there AfxToo !..... 
If those aren't junk buckets, I don't what is! :lol: 


Hey DAC- I like the blue and white T-bird, especially the wheel scrubs on the side!
I guess one mans trash is another mans treasure!

Great Work (!??) Keep em' comin'!

You want bad? This is bad!

Mustake-
This is an old Aurora mustang all cut to hell, with a Nomad roof. It's 440 powered so maybe if I crash it hard enough it'll be back to parts again!



















Cheers..


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Mustake-
> This is an old Aurora mustang all cut to hell, with a Nomad roof. It's 440 powered so maybe if I crash it hard enough it'll be back to parts again!
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO.....Phil, that's the best looking Mustang I've ever seen


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, I really pride myself on my body texturizing techniques. I think the Too Little stayed in the paint thinner bucket Too Long. I don't know what happened to the dual engines that used to be there. Maybe I'll pop the blowers off my JLXT Chargers and stick them in the holes in a big blob of epoxy.The Turbo Turn Off was specially modified for a high speed ramming adventure. I needed to increase the frontal area to gain better plow effect. 

I have an AFX Cuda funny car that I attempted to make into a regular, non humorous, version by cutting out a segment in the front end. It came out okay except I cut out a tad bit too much. Now it's one of my only short wheelbase AFX cars and it's kinda stubby. Beware of the Stubby Cuda. 

Then there's the Daytona that I wanted to turn into a regular Charger. But then I couldn't find a suitable front end so I had to fashion a prosthetic nose for it.

Keep in mind that these are all things that I hacked up over 30 years ago.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

AFXToo: Actually the Daytona don't look so bad, and the "Stubby Cuda" rocks. (whatever you were smoking when came up with the paint scheme on the Cuda...I want me some of that! :hat: )

Boss: Nifty No/Mustang!

DAC: Those don't look any worse than some of the heaps running the dirt up here. (course everyone knows the real racers run asphalt. Dirt's just for growin' potatoes.  ) Love the race hickeys on the Tbird :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

OK, I have a few different categories of these...
First are ones that I can't take credit for. These came in junk boxes or parts lots:










The best has to be the Coca-Cola truck in the back. This picture is way too kind to it. It's the front of an AFX Nomad with some sort of truck body fashioned out of plastic on the rear. The Nomad screwpost still holds it to an AFX Specialty chassis. Believe it or not, I actually got a good part off it... the front bumper was fair, so I put it on a pink Nomad that was missing one...

Now these I did:










Dunno what I was thinking on the crumpled Chevelle. Could be that was the stage when I built 1/25 scale models and softened the plastic in spots with a lighter and tried to make them appear dented and wrecked. The blue Chevelle is just a paint job, and as for the Nomad conversion... heck, that was in a model magazine back in the day. Didn't EVERYONE do one of those? And yes, that's duct tape on the bottom of the roof...

And finally: I'm not real proud of this, but hey, I was like 12 at the time... have you guys seen Corvette Summer?









By the way:
Hey Boss, that Mustang is kinda cool-looking... 
Thanks for this brilliant thread!

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dude! I LOVED that movie. That car is cool!(yours)


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick I love that "Corvette Summer" movie.....I've got an original copy of the movie on VHS.......now if I could only find a good copy of "Dirty Mary,Crazy Larry" and also "Rad" I'd be a happy camper :jest: 

I like the painted Chevelle......gonna have to try that one myself...since I need one for my classic Chevy stable.

I haven't carved up a Nomad truck yet.......been wondering what I could do for a bed for it first.

The Crumpled Chevelle is the best though man...and I mean that. It looks like it really had a rough race....... I'll have to try my hand at one of those too man......it would be a fun runner....since I wouldn't have to worry about beating it up... :tongue:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great shots. :thumbsup:

rick, that Nomad-Camino looks salvagable. I think everybody made one of those at one time or another. I wasted one of JL's pink pullbacks when they first came out. Wish I'd have kept it. Guess I put another one on my list.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> Rick I love that "Corvette Summer" movie.....I've got an original copy of the movie on VHS.......now if I could only find a good copy of "Dirty Mary,Crazy Larry" and also "Rad" I'd be a happy camper :jest:


RAD! AAAAAAHHHH!!! Talk about your blast from the past... Well, I guess that does tie in with our Vintage BMX discussion from the other night. Didn't that have Lori Loughlin in it? I know that at one point, I had the movie soundtrack on cassette... I can still picture tearing down the Northern State Parkway in my '73 Nova with the windows down and "Thunder In Your Heart" blaring from the 6X9s under the rear deck... Man, I'm gonna go home later and dig through that box of old tapes!

sorry folks. I digress. Brian, you get it, I'm sure... 

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Rick, that Corvette reminds me of something you see on CSI. Are those entrails sticking out of the hood?

There was a "aqua swirladelic" painting trick back in the 60s/70s where you would float several different colors of paint in water and then dip your model into the water. It could produce some interesting effects on 1:25 models but my couple of attempts at doing it on HO cars met with much less success. I have a TJet VW bug that I dipped and it is "interesting." There's an interesting "law of mixing paints" where at some point no matter what you add to the mix you always end up with a shade of brown.

Running slot cars under blacklights or strobe lights was not out of the question. I think these kinds of things can lead to serious post traumatic stress disorder.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> Running slot cars under blacklights or strobe lights was not out of the question.


A couple of us (back in the day) had blacklights around the layout in the basement at times. Turn out the lights, and have a ball. Worked pretty good once we realized we had to put something (flourescent paint) on the track so we knew where we were going. Then we tried it with beer. :devil: rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's my attempt in making a Nomad P'up...

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=19982

The bed liner is card stock. I just wish that I had kept the roof and uprights so I could have "finished" the rear window...

Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> RAD! AAAAAAHHHH!!! Talk about your blast from the past... Well, I guess that does tie in with our Vintage BMX discussion from the other night. Didn't that have Lori Loughlin in it? I know that at one point, I had the movie soundtrack on cassette... I can still picture tearing down the Northern State Parkway in my '73 Nova with the windows down and "Thunder In Your Heart" blaring from the 6X9s under the rear deck... Man, I'm gonna go home later and dig through that box of old tapes!
> 
> sorry folks. I digress. Brian, you get it, I'm sure...
> 
> --rick



Lori Loughlin is indeed in Rad ........ "Thunder in your heart" :jest: I had forgotten the name of that song...but obviously you didn't....hehhehe

I admitt man, I love vintage BMX bikes.....skateboards too...... both of those hobbies are ultra expensive now......as I was telling you the other night in chat.

I wish Rad would be released on DVD.........from what I understand there's some legal issues that are keping it from making it to DVD


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey all,
Some scary stuff here!
I had the opening post saved for about 2 weeks before I got up the nerve to submit it. I'm pleased you guys took to it. It seems as if some of our trash is still an eye catcher for some. I think there'll be as many comps as there is dissin'! 
They say "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder"--
AfxToo--on the stubby Cuda'--all I can say is....MY EYES, MY EYES!!!!


AfxToo said:


> Rick, that Corvette reminds me of something you see on CSI. Are those entrails sticking out of the hood?
> Running slot cars under blacklights or strobe lights was not out of the question. I think these kinds of things can lead to serious post traumatic stress disorder.


That's Great!! :lol: 
ParkRNDL-- I think the Vette is quite good really.

Hey Jack, that Nomad isn't bad at all, either!

Bird-Turd--:freak: 
This was just wrong! This is what happens when you spend the night racin' and tipping too many back with your mates. Back in the days AfxToo spoke of, I ransacked the spares bin and threw this together in a drunken fury.
This Aurora T-bird is about as slick as....well, you read the title.

It has a Tyco Vette rear glass as the windscreen, Tyco 57 Chev. sidepipes, a cut down Mako rear bumper out back, and get this....an Aurora Mustang rear bumper/tail light assem. for the headlight/front bumper! I think this is when I switched back to British beer, right after this!


































Cheers!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks again Boss... Now I know why they always say "Drinking and Driving Don't Mix"... 

Seriously though, as far as turds go, this one isn't that bad... :freak: 

Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Pieces from the scrap box......*

Put a little BONDO around those headlights and another coat of paint and you're ready for ebay.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I wish I had a picture of the Bauer GT40 I melted. I bought all four of the first round, and the red one was loose on the chassis so I figured I would warm it up and try ro tighten it a little. I put it on top of an electric radiator and to my track to run a few laps. When I came back it was all curled up.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

DAC: (course everyone knows the real racers run asphalt. Dirt's just for growin' potatoes.  ) Love the race hickeys on the Tbird :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]
I know some of that smokin happened back in them 70s days, but the beer keeps flowin now. Afxtoo has damn good runners there and Boss the "nifty no/ Mustang is so homely its shall I say---CUTE?

Trev-everybody knows that dirt's fer racin and asphalt's fer gettin there!

Fun sh--tuff guys --Circle Track DAC

Messed up how to do the quote but ya know what I mean!


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Here's one that came to me in a junk lot. It used to be an AFX Charger but someone along the line removed the roof and mangled it in other ways. I added a top from a donor car, a coat of paint and paper clip windshield posts for that abused dirt track look.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

A Charger, for real?  rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

roadrner said:


> A Charger, for real?  rr


:lol: All types of these cars take an "ugly bath" once in their lives! 
I found another I will post this afternoon.

Cheers


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Missing Linc-:freak: 

In all fairness, this car has a double life. When I got it, I wasn't sure how I was going finish it. I decided to make a drag car out of it but was unsure how to start. I decided to do a trial run and started adding parts. I only used real slot car parts on it. It has a front wing which is a Mako front grill, The injector stacks are from an AFX Can-Am, The rear wing is from an AFX Formula one with the wing supports from a TYco Funny car. The chute is also from Tyco. The wheelie bars are Afx Grand-Am's. The double life part comes in because since I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it this way--I put the whole thing together with white glue! It can make maybe 10 laps before bits start falling off!  
But being temporary like this I can always change it later. I said that over a decade ago.  

So here it is in all its ridiculous glory:




















Cheers..


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

No Parking....

 This spot reserved for one "Lone-Star" Scalextric Porsche GT3-R, botched by a board member....








(secretly known as "Mr. Perfecto"):jest: 


Cheers!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> No Parking....
> 
> This spot reserved for one "Lone-Star" Scalextric Porsche GT3-R, botched by a board member....
> 
> ...


 :freak: HAHAHA, ok Mr. Smarty pants....... I'm gonna have to share pics of this body now..... BUT, I'll also post pics of my latest customs too. I'm going to call my neighbor and see if he's up yet.....so I can borrow his camera..... Then you guys will have something to chat about tonight in the chatroom :jest:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Boss! Your imagination AND lincoln are delightful!
You sure put a smile on my face! WooHOO!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> HAHAHA, ok Mr. Smarty pants....... I'm gonna have to share pics of this body now..... BUT, I'll also post pics of my latest customs too. I'm going to call my neighbor and see if he's up yet.....so I can borrow his camera..... Then you guys will have something to ..................chat about tonight in the chatroom :jest:


Hey Tex-

What makes you think this was directed at you????:roll: 

....and it's "Mr. Smarty Trousers" to you!  

PS-I'll be there tonight, with bells on!

Cheers, Mate!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: Man that Linc is too nice to be missing... :thumbsup:

Keep 'em coming.... 

Jeff


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Boss9, that's the ultimate Frankenslot racer. I think you win the prize, which if I read correctly is some sort of a tricked out hot pink AFX Peace Tank with a miniature Barbie doll head grafted to the turret.

I suddenly feel inspired to create... time to dig out the pieces and parts box and buy a couple of tubes of glue. Har har har!!!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> PS-I'll be there tonight, with bells on!


AHA! I knew it......you really are an elf :jest: 

I just finnished taking pics......neighbor should have them downloaded soon ..... hehehe.....you might want to grab a hold of yourself for some of these newest customs...  :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Here you go Phil........lol, as you can barely see, this body is all messed up......from when I tried to strip off the paint that I'd just airbrushed......


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That's right, can't forget the chat tonight. rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

boss9 said:


> Missing Linc-
> (snip)
> 
> --I put the whole thing together with white glue! It can make maybe 10 laps before bits start falling off!
> ...


hey, don't laugh about white glue. I have this stuff from craft stores called Aleene's Tacky Glue, comes in a metallic brown bottle, which is essentially really thick white glue. Great stuff, I use it for body repairs all the time. I have a red Aurora Jaguar which is actually patched together from TWO Jags... this thing was 4 separate pieces: hood and doors together; roof and windows glued together; left rear quarter; right rear quarter. It's all held together by this Tacky Glue and it's withstood many a wall shot with no signs of coming apart. I also use it to put bumpers on. I have an Atlas Pontiac Grand Prix which is missing its original bumpers. I made a pair out of the bumpers off a Hot Wheels Catalina, put them on with the same glue... then a fellow slothead cast a pair of the original bumpers for me in resin. The Hot Wheels ones came off no sweat... the glue peeled right off. And, it dries clear, so it won't screw up windows...



BTW, I just won a beater turquoise Lincoln off Ebay... broken bumpers, missing window posts. It may be waiting in my mailbox at this very minute. Haven't yet decided on its fate... :devil:

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> Boss9, that's the ultimate Frankenslot racer. I think you win the prize, which if I read correctly is some sort of a tricked out hot pink AFX Peace Tank with a miniature Barbie doll head grafted to the turret.
> 
> I suddenly feel inspired to create... time to dig out the pieces and parts box and buy a couple of tubes of glue. Har har har!!!


Aawww, now Afx, why'd you have to go an say that?  
What happens if some kiddies read this?
What are they gonna' think?

That's just sick! 

And not only that, what's the rest of the board gonna' think of me, with those types of remarks? They'll think of me as a Spacer--not racer! :freak: 

And the Barbie thing--that's just plain cruel.

What will you crucify next? Mr. Potato head? The Pillsbury doughboy?

Cheers!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Just for you AfxToo--

(you knew this was comin'!)












Sorry it's not pink, but as it is, my daughter's gonna kill me anyway for the decapitation!  

This may not be much of a "piece of work", but I've been told that I am!  

We aim to please...... 

Cheers, Mate!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> AHA! I knew it......you really are an elf :jest:
> 
> I just finnished taking pics......neighbor should have them downloaded soon ..... hehehe.....you might want to grab a hold of yourself for some of these newest customs...


Hi Tumble-weed!
I can hardly wait for those customs......I'm holding myself already!  
Elf?? That's Mr.Troll to you! 

Be yakkin' with you tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Be yakkin' with you tonight!



LOL, I'm lookin' forward to it blue oval boy :jest:


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Good Lord Boss.........now I know what kind of nightmares Hanibal Lechter must have!!!! LMAO :jest:


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

That is cool a highboy Mustang


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Ok my fav pics from this thread.

The best has to be the Lincoln, It's just so "out there" its great!!

Second would be the crashed Chevelle, It's a good job and a honest depiction of a hard race.

Third would be the Corvette Summer. Hey don't knock it. Its creative and definitly looks the part of the movie car. Ok so it looks like you were young when you did it but it also looks like you put alot of heart into makeing it.
Runner up would be the Mustang with the Nomad roof. You can see it was done "Back in the Day" and was a early attempt at a custom.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Well hows this for a Fright Pig? It was a repaint that then was used and abused. You can see how much use it got by the faded paint and worn edges. It's ugly and crude but my brother and I had tons of fun racing.










Or how about this ugly Mercury. Also a poor paint job. But added holes in the grill for headlamps.









Or how about one of my earlyest repaints?









I added all of my customs to my photo gallery


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Neal Abramsons fright Pig*

This was made from a Tuff Ones amx when I was a kid 34 years ago.Still never runs right if at all.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

wow, Goose, those 3 look like most of the cars I get in my "HUGE LOT, I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT SLOT CARS" lots on ebay


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

I like Goose's 3 cars too!
You can tell just by lookin how much fun was had with them. Circle Track DAC


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Pics of my fright pig*

Sorry about the pics, I'm still new at this, Neal
http://ns1.nwecs.org/howorld/archives/howto/conversions/abramson/si
http://ns1.nwecs.org/howorld/archives/howto/conversions/abramson/si


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

bump :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> bump :thumbsup:


Nuther how in the heck did you find this old thread of Boss's?

Bob...great idea to bring it back...zilla


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Did anyone happen to download any of the earlier pictures for your own personal Fright Pigs file, so we latecomers can see some of the pix that have been taken down since the thread started?

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Mint Fright Pig*

A bona fide Oinkasaurus right out of the box.

:freak:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Dslot said:


> A bona fide Oinkasaurus right out of the box.
> 
> :freak:


Ouch, it burns my eyes and nose! Looks like a bar of soap with accessories stuck on it. And to think, this one was designed and built in the U.S., where somebody should have known better.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The whacky pipes always remind me of the classic "Wings of Mercury" FTD florist logo...like they blew off the dudes head!

Nice pick!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*heres one.*

definately neglected...











and this one too!


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

im sorry i cant read the number on the for sale sighn to call i would like to buy


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This one was turing out real nice years ago. It looked great, even though the colors were off a bit. Then I tried to lower it. Screwed it up. So I pulled the bumpers and what decals I could and put some dings in it. Its how my 1:1 street stock would look if I had one.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool it's on a tyco pro,rich!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*sorry it sold*



ho3taz said:


> im sorry i cant read the number on the for sale sighn to call i would like to buy


I can see about another one for ya... I seem to turn them up every so often. pm me.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

These are not my handy-work, just some oddities I picked up recently at a show:









Magna-traction Charger with the cool wheels, fully intact posts, bumpers, windows . . . just a really crappy paint job.









Der Fuhrer was probably very proud of this Corvette at one time . . . I wish this one could tell its story.


















This Camaro is another one that I wish could tell its story of journey from 'factory fresh' to outlaw modified. Those are some serious nerf-bars . . . no paperclip special here.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Now THOSE...*

... are what this thread is about... WTG 'Doba... Especially the Flying Camarozaroff Bros wing car. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats some FINE slotfolkart Doba!

I gotta have that "Mess-of-schmidt" ...er Messerschmitt!!!!!

A stone cold classic.

The chain link crash bars are right up there too.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Anyone have anything new to add to this thread??? :tongue:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool thread, thanks 'Doba- for bumping it back up top so i could find it


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

A Bomber with History ! I got this Body in a Trade(w/several bodies) from a friend in another forum online. It appears he rebuilt an old tyco Firebird into this Nitro Olds 455 ! He said he was just a teenager at the time, so go figure....lol.








Also note- that the Roof was chopped and lowered....









The Nitro Olds 455....ya just gotta love a Bomber like this


----------

